# 4 month old lamb weight



## #sheep (Aug 20, 2020)

_I have Suffolk/Hampshire lambs that are 4 months old. How much should they weight considering their age?_


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 20, 2020)

Suffolks and Hampshires are large breed sheep.  They reach butcher weight at 130 lbs, around 7-8 months.  They should probably weigh around 80 lbs. at 4 months.  This does not mean that they will be very meaty yet since all their early growth goes into building bone and size. 

Where did you get them?  Did you breed them?  Where are you located?  Have they been on pasture or feed lot?  If you bred them were they on creep feed?  

Several members have Suffolks or Hamps.  They will know what weight to aim for at 4 months old.  When we were in 4-H and bought our fair lambs, we needed them to be at least about 80 lbs. so we could bring then along slowly for the show.   We also bred some Suffolk/Hamp crosses for fair lambs and we had to keep them on creep feed - both hay and grain - to gain well to make weight for fair lambs.

Can you feel them to ascertain their body condition score?  

Now we have Dorpers and they require very little creep feed.  We actually only use the creep with hay to allow the lambs to eat without being crowded out by their mamas.  They don't get any grain and reach 70-80 lbs. easily at 3 months when I send them to auction.  At 4-5 months they are finished for slaughter at 100-110 lbs.


----------



## #sheep (Aug 20, 2020)

They are eating hay and grain. And they were born on our farm. They weight around 80 lbs so I guess I'm on track thanks


----------

